# Powerpoint presentation als .avi speichern



## galdasc (9. März 2004)

Hi

Kann ich eine Powerpoint presentation als .avi oder .mpg speichern?


----------



## server (9. März 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das PP kann, aber du kannst dir Camtasia runterladen, mit diesem Programm kannst du sozusagen von deinem Monitor aufnehmen. Du musst nur vor der Presentation das Programm starten und F9 drücken, am Ende wieder F9 und dann hast du das Video.
Hier der Link zum Download:Camtasia downloaden


----------



## galdasc (10. März 2004)

Danke fuer deine Antwort.
Ich habe auch schon darueber nachgedacht, aber leider kann ich das Programm nicht auf dem Schulcomputer installieren, und ich habe leider keine moeglickeit die PowerPoint Datei irgendwie auf meinen computer zu Hause zu bringen, da allemoeglichen websites gesperrt sind (wegen "Schule"...).

So zu sagen muesste ich eine Moeglichkeit haben das Video direkt von PowerPoint zu exportieren...


----------



## server (10. März 2004)

Ihr habt in der Schule siche rso etwas wie ein Disketten, ZIP oder CD Laufwerk, ausserdem gäbe es dann noch diverse USB Datenträger, die man nicht großartig installieren sondern nur anstecken muss...dann kannst es nach Hause mit nehmen...


----------



## galdasc (10. März 2004)

Ja leider geht das nicht so einfach in unserer Schule. Die Schule hat extremst grosse Angst einen Virus oder aehnliches ins Schulnetzwerk zu bekommen, deshalb verbieten die jeglichen Gebrauch von Datentraegern.


----------



## jerh (17. April 2007)

Hi, dieses Programm kann das und noch viele andere Formate: Presentation To Video Converter


----------



## jerh (17. April 2007)

OOOOPPSS!   

alt thema


----------

